# My smoker went out briefly, is the meat still ok?



## pg89 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been smoking a pork shoulder this morning, the plan was to smoke it on my makeshift gas grill/smoker for 4 hours and then transfer to the oven for 4 hours or until done. I am using an oven thermometer and meat thermometer and keeping temps at 250 - 275f.

Everything was fine on the gas grill until the last half hour or so when I noticed as I was warming up my kitchen oven the gas grill had gone out and the temp had gone right down. It can't have been out for more than about 20 minutes as I have been checking it frequently.

I have transfered it to the oven now but will it be safe to eat when it reaches 195f?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

pg89, morning and welcome to the forum..

Yes it will be OK....  Continue with your original plan....  When you get a chance, stop into roll call and introduce  yourself for a proper welcome from our members.....  click on the "roll call" link in my signature line..... it will take you there..... Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 24, 2012)

What was the internal temp of the meat when you took it out to put in the oven? How long had it been on the grill before the grill went out?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2012)

You are fine, 20 minutes of down time will have no effect. Roast it and enjoy your meal...JJ


----------



## pg89 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I'm sure it will be fine. 

One thing I don't get is they say food is in the danger zone when left between 40f - 140f for more than 2 hours, but in the first 4 hours (for me at least) of smoking the pork sits well within that zone. I put the meat thermometer in after removing it from the gas grill/smoker as I didn't see the point of using it in the first stage, but when I inserted it before putting it in the oven the temp was around 130f. How does that add up or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

pg89 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> One thing I don't get is they say food is in the danger zone when left between 40f - 140f for more than 2 hours, but in the first 4 hours (for me at least) of smoking the pork sits well within that zone. I put the meat thermometer in after removing it from the gas grill/smoker as I didn't see the point of using it in the first stage, but when I inserted it before putting it in the oven the temp was around 130f. How does that add up or am I doing something wrong?


The 40--140 rule is 4 hours....   Probing the meat after 2 hours is a very good practice and should not inject bacteria into the meat....  Then there is the "whole muscle" rule.... An intact muscle, if not probed or injected in any way, can sit in the oven for hours with no problem as long as the heat in the oven is somewhere around 225 or higher to kill surface bacteria for the first hour or two....  then the temp can be lowered for slower cooking if you wish....  

I may have these numbers wrong but you get the idea.... Someone will come along and input the exact numbers I'm sure....  The FDA, USDA, or some other alphabet agency has done serious study on food safety and set guidelines to reduce food borne illness when cooking meats....  

Dave


----------



## pg89 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for your help.

Unfortunately After 10 hours+ cooking time I now have a bog standard tough old joint of pork that I could have achieved in a couple of hours! It doesn't pull at all, all the smokeyness has disappeared but remains strongly on me, my clothes and throughout my house! The bone is wedged solid and you'd need a carvery knife to slice it! 

I don't know what I did wrong, my temps were a fairly stable 250-275f and the meat got up to 195f according to the thermometer. 

I have had good results before just by using the crock-pot method with liquid smoke overnight, I wish I'd had done that now!


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 24, 2012)

Check your therm in boiling water, it sounds like it a little off. 


David


----------



## subotai (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like temps are off...your meats should be very tender and juicy after 10 hours at 230F.  The toughest part of smoking meats is keeping the temps in your smoker accurate.  Most smokers are a little finicky here and there, so it pays to work with your smoker a bit and see what it does, that way you will know whats gonna happen and properly prepare, i.e. let more air in, add more logs or wood if necessary.  Get the temp steady and you will have a lot better success, and more tender dinners!

On a side note, if the meat isn't pulling apart, you can always try chopping it, which will tenderize the meat, not anywhere near as good as meats with fat and collagen rendered out by heat, but may make the meats more edible.


----------

